# Adventures of Abobo



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok. This will be my progress log leading to my ifbb procard.

Will be updated regularly. with training, nutrition & photos

Please feel free to drop a feedback.

*goals*

I hope to do a UKBFF over 90kg qualifier in 2009.

Bodyweight around 240lbs on stage.

*current stats*

BW: 227lbs or 102kg

The members on this site seem well informed, honest and respectable in their feedback. Which is why i've chosen to post up a log. Thanks Guys


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

*Monday 29 July 2008*

*Squats*

60kgx10, 60kgx10, 100x8, 100x8, 140x6, 140x6, 180x3, 180x3

*StiffLegDeadlift using 2.5 inch ThickBar*

30kgx8, 40kgx8, 50kgx8

*JM Press*

20kgx12, 20kgx12, 40kgx8 40kgx8

*Thick Bar Barbell Curls*

Emptyx15, 10x10, 20x10, 30x10, 30x10

*Toe Press*

90kgx25, 100kgx25, 140kgx20, 140kgx20

*Kneeups for abs*

Bodyweight 3setsx20


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Bang your pictures up then mate.

What weight are you planning on getting too before dieting down to 240 pounds ?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Nathan for the feedback. I will get pictures up asap. possibly tomorrow or wednesday.

The plan is to get to about 20 or so pounds above contest weight. so around 260lbs. Sounds like alot of weight but am working hard every day towards this goal. Was 202lbs beginning of the year. There are some pics at 202lbs. Thanks


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

pics at 202lbs earlier this year. Thanks guys


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking good on the pics. Im sure youll get better help from other members regarding on how much weight to put on etc then diet down to.

I must admit, the babe in the background on your first pict is taking away my attention from you.

Nice looking scar on your right arm, how you get that ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

LMFAO:rolleyes: at the title of this thread.

Looking good mate.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Nathan.. I tell people its a shark bite but i got stabbed at school long time ago..

Not very impressed with how i look in those shots.. at 202lbs. Hopefully some new pics will show i have made some improvements and what i need to work on.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Con. Feedback well appreciated. Your arms are huge. What do you weight & what training do you do for your arms.

Mine seems to be lagging in those shots.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you the guy lifting the dumbell if so i think you are definetly on course for that pro card


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

haha..thanks genesis for the feedback. unfortunately am not the big guy in the background


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought it was a woman haha,


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Thanks Con. Feedback well appreciated. Your arms are huge. What do you weight & what training do you do for your arms.
> 
> Mine seems to be lagging in those shots.


 Around 235lb 5ft8.

I actually do very little mate that said i could say that for all body parts, usually 2-3 sets not including a couple of warm ups but i do a lot of drop sets and forced reps.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

looking well there mate.

youve come to the right site as there is plenty of people like myself and others to advise and guide you . best of luck


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Look very thick and good.... shark bite!!! Now thats a hell of a story, better than being stabbed mate...


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

You look good dude, have you competed before?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Go for it mate, good to see raw ambition! Looking good, just keep growing!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hell of a thread title! However if you got a goal then go for it.

Have you competed before?

What are your stats?

Any chance of some new photos?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the appreciation.. New Photos will be updated tomorrow.

*As for stats.*

I have competed twice in the junior class. 2005 (gravesend classic) & 2007 (ukbff portsmouth u21)

I am 21 now so no more junior class in the ukbff. and next time i compete will probably be in the over90kg. So got alot of work to do.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I train Mon, Wed, & Fri.

Routine 1: Legs & Arms

Routine 2: Back, Chest, Delts

I alternate between these two routines.

So tuesday. had a good rest. & eating.

will post up training & photos tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice to see ambition mate. Got a great physique, the only thing I would say is your shoulders or delts don't seem as advanced as the rest of you....that's not a knock just the impression I got, however I'm no expert on competitive physiques....I think if you rounded your shoulders of more, got the side delts out more and maybe front delt you'd improve the look drastically...just my amateurs opinon, but I think delts really make the physique stand out ...But you do look cracking dude.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> I train Mon, Wed, & Fri.
> 
> Routine 1: Legs & Arms
> 
> ...


 Very strange looking routine mate, have you ever tried going push pull legs?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually, just had another look and can see the front delts quite clearly.....maybe just bad light in the pics, but I definitely think you'd benefit from more mass in the delt area.....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back/Chest/Delts sound slike the toughest workout I can imagine... Ouch. Rather you than me!


----------



## fitshowgreg (Jul 30, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Ok. This will be my progress log leading to my ifbb procard.
> 
> Will be updated regularly. with training, nutrition & photos
> 
> ...


First things foremost i dont agree with your heading you say choosen this thread to post your topics as you say people are respectful, so why di you use the heading...... Give me a pro card now!!!, bro WTF!

1.Theres guys out there who have firstly been doing this for years who would love to have a card and working hard for it paying there dues in the gym and saying ****, now in future have some respect and start a thread saying something my road to a pro card or something else, as me reading this i was who the **** this kid thinks he is saying this ****?

Now ive read your thread you dont come across being cocky but they dont you know i dont know you but dont give the people who read this to think that remember these people will be the ones who will be competing against you HELL even the judges read these boards!

RESPECT!!!!

2. You got a long way to go before you will even get your card, some of you grow some balls and tell him this, your no where near contest ready your in your offseason im not hating just saying it like it is.

3. SHOW US YOUR LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN SHOW US YOUR LEGS now if you dont have a pair of quads like the overall winners at this year British what makes you think you will get them in a year?

Read above and lets now see some real Bodybuilding pics so we can judge your progress.

Any advice i can provide i will but please no more disrespectful topic title threads!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fitshowgreg said:


> First things foremost i dont agree with your heading you say choosen this thread to post your topics as you say people are respectful, so why di you use the heading...... Give me a pro card now!!!, bro WTF!
> 
> 1.Theres guys out there who have firstly been doing this for years who would love to have a card and working hard for it paying there dues in the gym and saying ****, now in future have some respect and start a thread saying something my road to a pro card or something else, as me reading this i was who the **** this kid thinks he is saying this ****?
> 
> ...


I must admit I thought this at 1st HOWEVER....

The op has been more than friendly and humble in his respective posts, so I wouldn't read too much into the title, its good to have the drive and determination to achieve ones goals.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol:lol:

You look good mate! Congrats on competing before aswell 

You might want to change the title of the thread though.

Its just that darren ball, james llewlyn, tom blackman and paul scarb all have journals on here and none of them (particularly daz and james, each of which stands a great chance of turning pro this year) have a journal called 'give me my ifbb pro card now!' hehe:laugh:

But, great physique for someone just coming out of the junior ranks mate, you look really good!

In all honesty id work on some more core overall mass, you look like you can fill your frame out more, like you said, particularly arms.

I think that 240 shredded on stage might be a stretch by 2009 mate. But by 2010/11 it could be a possibility. Remember that its not quantity, but quality!

Look at the guys like levrone, wheeler, newman, centopani etc They all won the us nationals at around the 235-240 lbs mark (around 5ft 10-11). A really well sculpted and shredded 240 lbs on a 5ft 10 guy will triumph, its not about weight, the best physiques are the ones that look a lot heavier than how much they actually weigh.

Take ronnie in 1999 for instance, a shredded and beautifully sculpted 250 odd lbs yet he was bigger than anyone else on that stage, even the likes of nasser, ruhl etc who were heavier.

The best thing to do is have your goal and aim for that goal, dont focus on trying to creep the numbers up on the scale or tape, ignore the numbers, just go by the mirror and get an experienced guy to tell you where you need to improve ie weak points

Not sure if a pro card is on the cards for 2009, but you have a great physique for a 21 year old and if you put in the hard work ahead of you, the prospect of an ifbb pro card could very well be yours in the future


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

alrite mate, if you dont have any pics i have a few from the south coast if you want some pics put up of you competing. How tall are you i'm 6 2 maybe few ml short, but your a good couple of inches taller than me at least if I remember


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think it's disrespectful. In fact I think it's funny, which I'm pretty sure is how the op intended it to be....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Having seen you competing I'd say your biggest concern is getting your condition, I am only saying this in a constructive way but on a frame your size you could have lost another 14 to maybe even 20lbs and would have looked really good for it. You are a really big guy but you will have to get your arms to a MASSIVE size to compensate for how long they are. I'd say looking at your training split and you pics that maybe you back gets the majority of the benefits from the delts chest and back day, I'd break it up cos you need bigger side delts. Id say just remember it isnt a race, I hope to keep putting on 10-14 lbs of good muscle for the next few years like have done for the last few but want it to be of quality. You have to remember most guys turn pro late 20's early 30's and there is a reason for that, being tall makes that even harder so just take you time, get the competition side of the sport sortd with your prep and posing, enjoy it, work hard and take it as it comes.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I don't think it's disrespectful. In fact I think it's funny, which I'm pretty sure is how the op intended it to be....


Same here.

Thought it was a good title to get people to look at his thread.

Nice shape mate. Good luck to you and that Pro card. :beer:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You have a great physique for a guy who is so young.

IMHO do the new over 90kgs inters before mixing it with the big boys in the heavies and get some experience at this level. From juniors to Mr's is a massive leap, that's not to say it cant be done; look at flex he did it but he did win EVERYTHING as a junior even the Universe.

Have ambition but also be realistic too.

You have ambition in spades which I wholeheartedly admire but you do seem to be a little unrealistic in what you can achieve in a year.

Work hard, eat consistently and set yourself lots of small attainable goals on the way to your ultimate goal.

Your first goal should be to win your qualifier and actually get to the British then at least you stand a chance.

Anyway best of luck just please dont get disillusioned like so many others in this sport.

J


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

It would be a good idea to wait for his updated pics before discussing his body etc.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I apologize if i came across arrogant in the thread title.. That was far from the intention..

I thought a dramatic title will have more people viewing the thread and more feedback. i do realise i have a long long way to go.. Forgive the title.. lol

Here are pics as promised.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Miles. I agree . i do need more focus on the delts. & i am 6 foot tall.. last time i checked.. So my arms appear long. so i need more size.

Thanks for all the feedback

Thanks you James Llewellen. I read your article in the new flex & thought you will probably get your procard this year. i respect you guys who have been here before me. and i will continue to follow your career in the sport.

I was amased by guys like tom blakman and daz ball. who i saw at portmouth 2007. They have definately paid their dues to the sport. & i hope to get feedback from them too.

Thanks guys


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Excellent shape mate....lots of promise and potential, and you have nothing to apologise for whatsoever..... :thumb:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I am 227lbs in those pictures.. used my phone instead of the usual camera.. so abit fuzzy.. but next picture will be better

*Wednesday workout: Back/Chest/Delts*

Incline DB Press

Pec Dec

Weighted Pullups

Deadlift

Seated Side Laterals

Shoulder Rows

DB Shrugs

Forearms Curls

worked up to a max of 8-10 reps for most exercise.. deadlift= 4sets of 6. Will update will weights later


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tom will be on this thread soon i should think, giving you tips on hypnosis and exfoliating....


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

cool.. I train 3x per week. with that routine because i have a very fast metabolism. & to put on weight i noticed that i cant train so often.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking good mate a mini Coleman in the making no doubt:thumbup1:

I know how you feel about long arms i have the same problem even though i am shorter.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Con.. appreciate the comments.. yeh..arms definately need more focus.. it seems the more i weight..the bigger they look. hopefully il get some progress on them.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey mate, good physique!

You look great for only 21 years old.

Dont worry about the mass on arms or anything like that, just keep plugging away in the gym and filling out everywhere.

It looks like you have a framke where you can fill out a lot more, fit a lot more muscle on...which is great in terms of potential, but in short term not so good because it will take longer to really fill your frame out...but who cares about short term anyway, youre only 21 years old! Imagine how you can look when youre 30.

Keep plugging away. You actally remind me quite a bit of a younger alvin small.

I think you should give the inters over 90kg a go mate for your next contest. Remember that your conditioning will improve the more contests you do (providing prep is correct lol). So perhaps take next year off, or do an inter over 90kg next year or in 2010.

Still so young mate, wicked potential!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Tom will be on this thread soon i should think, giving you tips on hypnosis and exfoliating....


LOL I also do bodybuilding.

You have a nice shape mate, definately agree with James though about doing the inters first as the heavies will be a massive leap for you.

Inters will give you time to be recognised and gain momentum.

I would also look at doing a few photoshoots when you diet so as to get in themags and get your face out there.

BBing is very much about self promotin as well as physique.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

looking good mate, your structure looks like its crying out for more size and is ready for it... pretty sure i was sat next to you at this years south coast for a little while by the way (during phil heaths seminar)


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Agree with the other guys really. Got a great physique now, with even more potential but do the inters first. I did the juniors straight into the heavies route got blown out of the water and took a self asteem kicking thereafter gave up competing. Don't make that mistake. That was 12 years ago started training again in Feb this year and am now wishing it never happened that way.


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

You have plenty of potential but chuck ya scales in the bin, this is bodybuilding not weighing yourself in at a butchers for a good price. Weight means nothing, consistancy effort and time is what matters. But good luck and go for it


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

i disagree with the above weight does have meaning in bodybuilding...

yes the mirror/camera is the best judge BUT...

look at top amateurs/pros like tom or paul.... i bet they always know their weight and the weight of nearly everything they eat... yes you may be able to get to that level by not weighing food/body BUT it will be a lot harder..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Weight is good and bad IMO

I weigh all my food on diet, I do this off season as well but more to get the portions right fro me. Just habit now I guess.

I used to get so hung up on my bodyweight and if I lost a few kilos I'd get stressed that I wasnt progressing

I am 93kg now and look much better than when I was 93kg off season 2 years ago. So thats a good thing in terms of improvement

However I'm now worried I wont make the U90s at Gravesend LMAO.

Oh well serves me right for being so FCUKING MONSTEROUS lol. 

Pompy man is right though, doesnt matter what you weigh on stage, I was 83kg last year when I won the Portsmouth but I still won the overall.

Lee Kemp was U80 this year and won it.

Troy Brown beat Zak in 2006 and he was a stone lighter I believe.

All about the perception of size more than the actual weight. However all things being equal (condition, symetry etc) a bigger guy (muscel wise not weight) will win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

personally i do care about my weight because i KNOW for a fact that to look half decent on stage in the future I need to add at least another stone of muscle

yes i suppose you could say i need half an inch here or an inch there but it is much easier to judge by weight....

if i have a bad diet weekend and dont eat properly i can lose 4 kg over 3 days and feel weak and pathetic....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Thanks Miles. I agree . i do need more focus on the delts. & i am 6 foot tall.. last time i checked..


I'd have to argue I am definitely at least 6 1 and you were inches taller than me


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Very good genetic potential here, you do look like a young ronnie with your shape.

I dunno if its been asked before but what gear are you running?


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Very good genetic potential here, you do look like a young ronnie with your shape.
> 
> I dunno if its been asked before but what gear are you running?


you are in good shape no doubt about that esp for 21.

what are your stats if you dont mind?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Lee Williams mate and he weighed 72kgs. Not bad eh, talk about creating an illusion!

J


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Hey mate, good physique!
> 
> You look great for only 21 years old.
> 
> ...


*Thanks. I have taking your advise on board & realise consistensy is the name of the game. i will first start with the inter over 90kg class.*



Tinytom said:


> LOL I also do bodybuilding.
> 
> You have a nice shape mate, definately agree with James though about doing the inters first as the heavies will be a massive leap for you.
> 
> ...


*yes you are right. I will try the inters first to get some momentum. + i can do with some contest experience.*



PompyMan said:


> looking good mate, your structure looks like its crying out for more size and is ready for it... pretty sure i was sat next to you at this years south coast for a little while by the way (during phil heaths seminar)


*Thanks for the feedback. i was suppose to go to the phil heath seminar but couldnt sort out transport*



nibbsey said:


> Agree with the other guys really. Got a great physique now, with even more potential but do the inters first. I did the juniors straight into the heavies route got blown out of the water and took a self asteem kicking thereafter gave up competing. Don't make that mistake. That was 12 years ago started training again in Feb this year and am now wishing it never happened that way.


*Thanks for the feedback. I will be the doing the inters first.*



pflx said:


> You have plenty of potential but chuck ya scales in the bin, this is bodybuilding not weighing yourself in at a butchers for a good price. Weight means nothing, consistancy effort and time is what matters. But good luck and go for it


*Thanks. Scales get me vexed. especially when i expect to weight more & dont. I do check it every 2 weeks*



miles2345 said:


> I'd have to argue I am definitely at least 6 1 and you were inches taller than me


*Wow. thats good news. i always wanted to be over 6ft. i better check my height tomorrow.*



Tiger81 said:


> Very good genetic potential here, you do look like a young ronnie with your shape.
> 
> I dunno if its been asked before but what gear are you running?


*Nothing at the moment*



frostman said:


> you are in good shape no doubt about that esp for 21.
> 
> what are your stats if you dont mind?


*Never really taking any measurements. But will asap.*


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

If that height board in the pics is anything to go by you're just short of 6'6", good luck with your goal abobo.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

When did you start bodybuilding ?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Interest in bodybuilding was in 2005. Trained since the age 14.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

When did you start taking it serious ?

ie good diet, good training...


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

September 2005.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Very good progress. well done mate.

Its inspirational.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

fitshowgreg - keep drink that haterade

the guy has ambitions, life goals and dreams who are you to take that away from him?

ABOBO - looking good bro stay focused, and i look forward to following this thread!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. it has definately fueled my workouts & diet commitments. Once again thanks. I will update this thread with pictures on a weekly basis.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Impressive and especially without gear, you could go all the way bro.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

your like a mini coleman bro although thats my name lol keep going and DO IT BIG! the thread title is cool too


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

new pics as promised. havent checked my bodyweight but am guessing 230lbs.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Pics taken today


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

more...


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude. Looking great.

Would you make the pics abit smaller tho?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol big pics mate but lookin gd


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

and some more


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

how do i make them smaller.. not so good with this image this.. il try


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

last..


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

it helps to log off before seeing the pics


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking great mate


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Loooking good mate. Seems like things are going in the right direction.

And they are the biggest pics I have ever seen on a forum lol.

Life size.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

lol.. thanks for the feedback. if you log off to see it.. it becomes smaller. i dont know how to resize them


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

get the pics down a bit

looking very very good tho mate

from what i can see, a nice shape and pleasing muscle shape and fullness.

impressed


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Should be better matey.

Lookin very good might I add.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorted Mate.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

cheers mate for that.. i only just figured out how to do it.. thanks


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

No worries that man.

Looking very good.

Little bit of mass wanted on yer arms. But TBH, that's just over analysing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I should have looked at the last post before editing all the others....lol

Double exposure now....lol

Ok, for what it is worth, my comments.

First, for your age, I gotta say that you have alot of size, and a great shape.

You have some of the best genetics I have seen.

I cant believe you are a natty, you look assisted to me and your age id say your body was older.

Damn, looking cool dude.

I find your training a bit interesting, I cant see how you could grow so well on that routine, that seems like alot of training to me, but hell if it is working then whom am I to suggest anything.

Well dude I am well impressed.

As for the size of the pics, you can right click on any photo and go into edit, this will bring up MS paint, then at the top, go to image, then once in there, stretch and skew.

On the left, there is a horizontal and vertical, I made yours 30% on both, or it shrank it 30% of the original size, then click on save as and rename it what ever you want.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

your right. wasnt really impressed with the way they look in double bicep pose.. They measure about 18 inches.. so i guess theres room for more size.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats the bastard about being tall.

You will need ALOT of mass to fill out your frame.

Have you used juice mate?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks hackskii.. I have been training since age 14. so that makes 7 years of consistent training. But only just getting my nutrition together. Its been a struggle putting on weight because i seem to stay pretty lean. With the right guidance from guys on the forum. i hope ill make even more improvements..

As for being natural. i was seeing really good results just from switching up my diet.. so i figured i can still squeeze out some more years of growth. or to atleast reach 240lbs. Could that be why my arms seem lagging or is it due to training?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

The Animal said:


> Thats the bastard about being tall.
> 
> You will need ALOT of mass to fill out your frame.
> 
> Have you used juice mate?


I am just 6ft tall.. with really long limbs.. so your right.. even at 230lbs i still look 'long' . So am guessing i got a long way to go filling out the frame.

I am still training naturally. Never used anything


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Matey, I wont lie to you. Steroids would work wonders for you. With the genetics you've been blessed with, you could go far.

Do some research, and some thinking. And see what you come up with.

Fair play dude, fantastic results for a natty. Alot of guys on juice dont look as good as you.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you are probably lean because you train so much....lol


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks The animal.. it took alot of force feeding to get to 230lbs. i probably started from about 76kg when i was boxing. But as soon as i got to uni & was able to cook my own meals. i put on mass very quick. I believe i can still get to 240lbs-250lbs naturally & stay natural for offseason.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

You look awesome dude, im absolutely amazed your natural. You must have damn great genetics, lucky sod lol But you have also put loads of work in as well. Either way keep douing what you are douing because its deffinatly working. :cool2:

I coudn't imagine what you would look like if you did go on gear :blink:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, you are probably lean because you train so much....lol


i did cut it to 3x weekly. & 2-3 exercises per bodypart. 3sets each.. takes about an hour. your right. it does seem like alot.

Mon: Legs & Arms

Wed: Back, Chest, Delts

Fri: Repeat.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

dan-mel said:


> You look awesome dude, im absolutely amazed your natural. You must have damn great genetics, lucky sod lol But you have also put loads of work in as well. Either way keep douing what you are douing because its deffinatly working. :cool2:
> 
> I coudn't imagine what you would look like if you did go on gear :blink:


Thanks for the feedback. its 7 years consistent traiining. & dedication.. i do admit.. i have had some lazy spells .& lacked heart but the majority of the time its been consistency.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking very good mate.

I cant wait till im at college and i can sort out a proper eating routine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

The Animal said:


> Matey, I wont lie to you. Steroids would work wonders for you. With the genetics you've been blessed with, you could go far.
> 
> Do some research, and some thinking. And see what you come up with.
> 
> Fair play dude, fantastic results for a natty. Alot of guys on juice dont look as good as you.


 Ridiculas advice sounds like jealousy to me.

Certaintly he should use nothing for as long as possible he has very good genetics and should make the most of them not take the "easy" way out like 99% of the other young guys.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Not enough people stay natural until reaching there natural limit in my opinion.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Great work, I agree, keep plugging away natural, when the time is right you can take the step up, but im sure most ppl will think you juice anyway just by looking at you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Not enough people stay natural until reaching there natural limit in my opinion.


 There are several reasons for this, one of which is exactly like the above poster. People going "oh once you take a bit of gear you will explode in size ext" i wasnt going to use any thing until mid twentys but due to pretty much every single large guy in my gym telling me i should and me being weak willed and gains greedy i got started a few years too young.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Very good genetic potential here, you do look like a young ronnie with your shape.
> 
> I dunno if its been asked before but what gear are you running?





ABOBO said:


> *Thanks. I have taking your advise on board & realise consistensy is the name of the game. i will first start with the inter over 90kg class.*
> 
> *yes you are right. I will try the inters first to get some momentum. + i can do with some contest experience.*
> 
> ...


Is that nothing at the moment, as in, yeah I do take steroids but I'm not running a course at the moment. Or is that I'm natural?

Still, a cracking physique.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> There are several reasons for this, one of which is exactly like the above poster. People going "oh once you take a bit of gear you will explode in size ext" i wasnt going to use any thing until mid twentys but due to pretty much every single large guy in my gym telling me i should and me being weak willed and gains greedy i got started a few years too young.


At least you eat sensibly and have a great training programme, which is more then the majority of people have in order when they start them.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate your looking huge especially for a natty and your younger than me! awsome


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Con said:


> Ridiculas advice sounds like jealousy to me.
> 
> Certaintly he should use nothing for as long as possible he has very good genetics and should make the most of them not take the "easy" way out like 99% of the other young guys.


It's a good point. Not realy jealousy TBH. Just an opinion.

If you dont like it, thats your business.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Thanks The animal.. it took alot of force feeding to get to 230lbs. i probably started from about 76kg when i was boxing. But as soon as i got to uni & was able to cook my own meals. i put on mass very quick. I believe i can still get to 240lbs-250lbs naturally & stay natural for offseason.


I respect that dude. Definantly a very difficult thing you have achieved.

If you stay natural, and compete natural, then Im more than sure you will achieve great things.

There's absolutley nothing wrong with being a natural bodybuider. At all.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Con said:


> There are several reasons for this, one of which is exactly like the above poster. People going "oh once you take a bit of gear you will explode in size ext" i wasnt going to use any thing until mid twentys but due to pretty much every single large guy in my gym telling me i should and me being weak willed and gains greedy i got started a few years too young.


How long do you think it would'ov it taken you to reach your natural limit Con?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

The Animal said:


> How long do you think it would'ov it taken you to reach your natural limit Con?


 Well i started at 203lb at 5ft8 probs 15% bf(i had abb outlines) and i achieved that with one PROPER year of training and 100% dedication, had i continued that way i know i could have added a ton more size naturally.

Gear can be nasty stuff especially for a young guy, really recovering from a long period of taking gear is hard and most people dont even realise this because they jump back on after a few week.

IMO if you use gear you better be able to go off completely for 6 months and hold a very good physique not just crash and burn and turn into a fat sack of ****, which i have seen from top amateurs even.

On season they look great strong and ripped and win bb shows off season they stopped the gear training and diet and shrivelled away to nothing.

ALSO let me state that i dont think Abobo is natural due to his comment that he isnt using any thing at the moment and also why should he say he takes any thing its completely understandable that he doesnt want that. Either way i think he looks ace and should keep pounding away.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

I ment in terms of time scale.

How long do you recon?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont think you'd ever reach natural limit.. if there is such thing as that. I think people can keep making progress naturally. no matter how small it is & how long it takes.

But Bodybuilding is a sport & in order to stay competitive at a high level then you'd need the edge.

Yes i believe its possible to compete naturally but it will be alot slower & harder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

The Animal said:


> I ment in terms of time scale.
> 
> How long do you recon?


It would be dependant on genetics, personally i have better genetics for muscle and power than most people i realised this from an early age but then my genetics for muscle is nothing compared to Cutler.

At a certain point your genetics is just not going to hold and create more muscle even with steriods other wise pros would always get bigger, there is a limit for every thing.

Time scale, start training 15 by late 20s i would imagine maximum muscular size naturally.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is a natural limit to your limitations.

Hormonally speaking, you can not carry more size than your hormones will allow.

Older dudes like me even have a harder time.

Dieting especially, lower levels of hormones, increase catabolism with age.

Learned this the hard way.

Con, you do have good genetics, I have seen your lifts and they are super impressive, I could never do that in my life.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

You are right dude. The body will only hold so much muscle. After that, there's not much that will help. If anything.

ABOBO, you would be a prime candidate, for a natty competitor. You have the genetics for it, and obviously know your body and how to stimulate muscle growth. But TBH, I think it would be silly to say that steroids would not help you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

abobo you look amazing from the back and really really good from the front mate.... keep doing whatever you are doing as it is working fella


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> There is a natural limit to your limitations.
> 
> Hormonally speaking, you can not carry more size than your hormones will allow.
> 
> ...


Your right.. What if you try to take advantage of your high test during your early twenties. to get a good natural base.. will you then lose some size when test levels decrease in late twenties/thirties if you still try to train naturally.. or will you maintain the size you happened to get while you had high test in early 20's?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Everyone will lose LBM as they age. This is only natural.

You metabolism slows down, your endo. test production gets a bit slower, so muscle wasting is bound to happen in this environment.

It wont happen overnight, but it will happen.

The age at which this happens, is different for everyone.

I doubt it would happen in your thirties.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ABOBO said:


> Your right.. What if you try to take advantage of your high test during your early twenties. to get a good natural base.. will you then lose some size when test levels decrease in late twenties/thirties if you still try to train naturally.. or will you maintain the size you happened to get while you had high test in early 20's?


Good question, I will answer this one from my own personal experiance, for the record I started out at 15 years old and will be 49 next month.

I have lifted most all of this time with a 3 year layoff max.

I overtrained and always thought that more was better, took years before I finally understood that more is not better, unless you are assisted.

Did a few cycles very low dose things in the early 20's, and not till I hit 43 did I really do gear.

I noticed that I was actually stronger when I was in my mid 30's than any other time in my life.

But, as I aged, the bodyfat became higher and I had to limit my food intake or watch it. I never used to at your age. Now, I have to watch everything.

Same size basicly, same strength too, but the bodyfat was higher as I age.

I am as strong during a cycle as I ever was any time, but now, with injuries, it is hit and miss.

I also noticed that my flexibility is compromised with age too.

Dont get me wrong, I was a wild man in my younger days and a party animal too...lol, but I always trained as I just always did.

I wont lie to you, being young on gear, the gains are way better, you will hold less bodyfat, eat more, train crazy and have almost no aches and pains.

TBH, I swear all my gains were from trying personal bests when on gear, or just pushing it too damn hard for my age.

Sounds like a cop out, but I always seem to be injured some way or how...lol

I am smarter now so I work around it.

I see no reason why a guy cant look awesome for many years providing diet and lifestyle and training are in place.

I made more mistakes than anyone when I was young, you could not tell me anything, well I was wrong.

I train now less than I ever have in my life, have about the same strength, and am the heaviest I have ever been 5'6" @ 223, but also the highest bodyfat.

You guys got no worries, you can do this forever, only your desire to not do it anymore will be the deciding factor.

As I age, I train much smarter with better mind to muscle connection.

No excuse, but I have some crap genetics, but you still can gain size for years and years, even into your 40's.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback hackskii. Much appreciated. I plan on competing sometime next year. Hope it wont be too soon. Either the portsmouth or stars of tomorrow 2009


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow great inspiration  have you ever used? or just completely natural? if so what supps do you currently use and what does your diet look like if possible to see?

thanks


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Animal Pak Multivitamins & Glucosamine & BCAA in the morning

Creatine & Protein & Carbs & BCAA or Glutamine Post Workout

ZMA & GABA & BCAA or Glutamine before bed.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Abobo has never said "I am natural".. He said "I'm not using *at the moment*"

It is completely upto him if he wishes to discuss his use and I respect that some people would rather leave it unsaid due to work, or friends reading the boards etc.

Either way.. Abobo's physique appears to be the kind that will be able to hold alot of muscle and he will definately be a force in the coming years. If you carry on with your attitude and determination then you will go damn far mate.

I remember you at Portsmouth! You look big but lacked conditioning of the winner "miles".. Get your conditioning sorted and you'll be a force mate!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks luke. Did you compete at portsmouth? That was a good show. I got my ass handed to me. i learnt Genetics or no genetics, you cant beat hard work. & just to make it clear.. i am completely natural. I have never used any form of steroid. My aim is to reach about 240lbs-250lbs natural base then go from there & prepare for a show. That will make 7-8years training naturally.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

hi ya mate your looking really good.

i was wondering have you competed in any tested competitons and if not why? you would do very well i think.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi adamdutton. Thanks for the feedback. When i was about 16years. A personal trainer/friend showed me a picture of James Flex Lewis (junior welsh champion at the time) & told me i should consider bodybuilding because he thought id do quite well.

But at the time i was training for boxing & just to look big for myself. So i told him i wasnt interested. Then i stopped boxing & went into strongman training. During a contest i met a guy who offered to train me for my next strongman contest because he thought i had potential at age 18. At the gym he kept bugging me..lol. to take up bodybuilding but i said no. am not interested in posing in thongs.

Then 3weeks to the Gravesend classic 2005. i was approached by the contest organiser who thought i could be ready in time to compete. He then told me i should give it a try & if i dont like it i should drop it. But he promised that i'd be hooked. I was abit annoyed because i joined the gym to train for strongman and i was pushed into a bodybuilding contest.

To cut the story short. I came second in the junior class that day. Met Troy Brown who won the overall & he advised me to to watch pumping iron & cost of redemption. From then on i was hooked..lol

To answer your question mate. My motivation was from seeing Troy Brown, Arnold & Ronnie colemans dvd. & i figured if i did compete it will be against the best & freakiest of humans..


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I really appreciate it all. You guys have taught me alot & pushed me further. I read profiles from James Llewellyn & Tom Blakman. & i envy the amount of consistency they have. And hope one day i can reach that level of discipline. Thanks again for all those who have commented on my progress. Now i feel i have added motivation not just to avoid letting myself down but for every guy on here who has taking time to give their comments.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ABOBO no doubt you have great potential and will go far in any fed you choose. I think first you should do some natural shows, your phsyqiue reminds me of Chris Nsubuga (BNBF) he also has simular genetics to you (look him up on the BNBF site).. as you know condition is the key to do well and consitency..

Good luck

Fivos


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow you should really do some natural shows then, or the lifetime natural ones forget what they are NPA maybe? not sure. but damn, great physique. whats your diet look like/?

god bless


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hows the training going? hasnt been updated in while just wondering


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello guys. Just came back from the Mr Olympia 2008. Had a great time. & made alot of friends. What a weekend!!. I will be posting some pictures here from the event.

I plan to compete in May in the Northwest qualifier. Still deciding what class to enter. Either the intermediates or the Mens over 90. Hopefully i'll be able to narrow it down based on my progress.

I will be posting updates here on a regular basis with pictures & any other info that anyone will be interested in. Thanks guys


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice was wondering where this thread went


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Food intake coming on point. Training going well. After taking some photos on friday. i need more focus on delts & arms, and alittle more size on legs. So i will go back to the basics of heavy training on arms like the bench dips, closegripbench and skullcrushers. will bring back the old journals.

Will be posting some pics i took of myself on friday & some from the olympia. :thumb:

Sergey










Flex Wheeler



















Leo Ingram










Bill Willmore










David Henry










Silvio Samuel










Kevin Levrone


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

More.

Silvio Samuel










Brandon Ray










X-man Toney Freeman










Dorian Yates










The Beautiful Dayana Cadeau










Markus Rhul










Phil Heath


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Progress pics 10th October 2008




























*Evaluation*

+ Arms improved slightly

+ Lats from front improvement.

+ Maintaining Shape & Balance

- Arms need more mass

- Neck could do with thickeninig

- Put back squats back in leg training. heavy & hard

- Delts could stand out alot more


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking big mate! wish i could have made it to the olympia  lmao at Kevin now!!!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Yep. it was fun. made some friends. met all the guys i look up to in the magazine.. Only downside. am in big debt


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a pic of leo too, he was really cool.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

He was a freak .& i mean that in a good way. Pure mass. and nice person. Was really looking forward to meeting you hackskii. but couldnt reach you on the number you gave me


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

any tips on how to bring up my arms. I have started to train them twice. and i will train chest & back less cos i think they are my strong points at the moment.

any ideas guys.. i think it could be because i need overall mass being 6ft tall & only 227lbs i still need to fill out my frame. maybe arm size will come along. il start training hard and heavy and see how it goes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He was standing all by himself at the olympia in the parking lot of the stadium, he had his bag with him and and he looked like he was wanting to leave bad.

I saw his name on the back of his shirt.

I looked at the pics of him in the pamphlit and it was him. So, I was like, no way, bro, we gotta get a pic with him.

I asked him if we could please take a picture of him and then he was all smiles.

I thinked him so many times but I could tell it made his day, he was not smiling when we first walked up, but he was smiling big time after that, I kept walking away saying thanks.

My bro has a video of him doing 225 pound bar curls, that is freaky to watch.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

seriously though does anyone know the story with kevin levrone? i mean i know he was never a huge guy but did he get ill, go inside or something or just give up, he lloks like he's in a small boys shirt with room to spare


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

He retired along time ago. i think about 6years. and hasnt stepped foot in the gym. he is changing his image for hollywood/acting career


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeh. Leo was a really nice guy. very respectable. he might have been sad about his olympia placing maybe. but its his first & nothing to worry about


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good pics guys. Yeh levrone looks crazy different.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ABOBO said:


> Yeh. Leo was a really nice guy. very respectable. he might have been sad about his olympia placing maybe. but its his first & nothing to worry about


Well, I did feel kind of sorry for him standing all by himself when they had some bodybuilding.com filming going on with Dave Polumbo interviewing someone. I thought it was kind of pathetic the way bodybuilding.com did things, $133.00 for some seats I need binoculars to see the stage, I had to watch everything from the big screen TV.

In the future, get close, get the best seats to get the best flavor of it, spend the money.

I had a great time, amny of the dudes in the audiance were freaking massive, hell, come of the chicks were massive too......

I think the Twins made Leo's day though, I was quite on top of the world when I took that pic, not to mention countless alcohol's there....lol

Check out Leo's forearms, those are sick looking.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good pics. you dont even look small compared to a few of them  nice going abobo


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks big dom. i wish i took one with coleman but line was massive


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> thanks big dom. i wish i took one with coleman but line was massive


you would have to pay $10 aswell


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Leo looks bloody amazing!

Coming along nicely Abobo mate good luck in the future.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

dont think ronnie charged for pics

thanks con. am doubling up on arms & delts & seeing great results!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah would be amazing to see coleman. he was at muscleworks down here once but didnt get to see ;(


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> dont think ronnie charged for pics
> 
> thanks con. am doubling up on arms & delts & seeing great results!!


Yeah, his bitch wife makes you pay for a pic with him now. i'd still slam my cock down her throat though


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

i guess he has to keep hold of any available income since he stopped competing & is not getting the big olympia cheques. i dont blame him if he does charge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> Kevin Levrone


how thin is he ???

Great pics abobo and very good progress with yourself, keep it up mate you will go far .


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> countless alcohol's there....lol


Hackskii Is thay why your so red , or was that the sundbed sessions ???


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

ABOBO said:


> any tips on how to bring up my arms. I have started to train them twice. and i will train chest & back less cos i think they are my strong points at the moment.
> 
> any ideas guys.. i think it could be because i need overall mass being 6ft tall & only 227lbs i still need to fill out my frame. maybe arm size will come along. il start training hard and heavy and see how it goes


How old are you? You are only 20 or so right?

AS LONG AS YOU ARE EATING LOTS you will keep thickening up until you are around 24 ish, basically you should find as you thicken up, the mass comes onto the arms more


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> any tips on how to bring up my arms. I have started to train them twice. and i will train chest & back less cos i think they are my strong points at the moment.
> 
> any ideas guys.. i think it could be because i need overall mass being 6ft tall & only 227lbs i still need to fill out my frame. maybe arm size will come along. il start training hard and heavy and see how it goes


I have the same prob mate. Im 6ft 2" 270lb but my arms are only 19" and my shoulders over power them. Im trying to get more peak from them at the moment so starting with concentration curls which i feel is helping as I just have no peak. I blame genetics but doing everything possible to fix this.

After 6 weeks of starting with concentration curls I will go back to heavy free weight excerises 8 to 10 reps to try and add more mass overall.

Some people can get away with working arms twice a week but personally i cant. I have actually lowered what i do for arms and only do a total of 9 sets for biceps but ensuring every set is 100% commitment.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Britbb said:


> How old are you? You are only 20 or so right?
> 
> AS LONG AS YOU ARE EATING LOTS you will keep thickening up until you are around 24 ish, basically you should find as you thicken up, the mass comes onto the arms more


What happens after 24 Ad??? Im worried now!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

romper stomper said:


> Hackskii Is thay why your so red , or was that the sundbed sessions ???


No, tons of alcohol. I tend to always have a red face anymore, It started two cycles ago, I thought it was just the gear, now I am not so sure.

I was doing tequilla shots and drinking loads of beer.

I felt sorry for the dudes on the aisle, they kept having to get up when I had to get another bear and pee pee.....lol


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ABOBO

Looking extremely well for 21. i cudnt see myself being that size by april(when i turn 21)

Good luck on the pro card. Im sure if you keep eating right youll do well in your next contest.

Will keep reading for updates bro keep us all posted.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> they kept having to get up when I had to get another bear and pee pee


Once the seal is broken its a nightmare for everyone else as well ;o)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> I was doing tequilla shots and drinking loads of beer


I also have the above in my diet plan on saturday nights, YYYYYEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

pics taking today after back,chest,delts workout.

BW: 230lbs


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking fantastic ABOBO! 230 and still got visible abs... very impressive!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow you should def be doing some natty shows!! you will place well for sure


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good, next time clean up your room........lol


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

*Evaluation*

Need overall mass. so will be 110% on food intake

Arms could be bigger. so will train heavy & hard focusing on compound movements


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Looking good, next time clean up your room........lol


That is actually the room in its cleanest state. Student Life!!! :rockon:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

abobo dont know if i asked before, prob did knowing me  but what does your diet look like? i weigh 230 now but hold quite abit of fat and water, so looking to cut down and get back up to a similar size of yours if possible


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I eat whatever. whenever. But really focusing on geting in protein. & now adding some healthy fats. Carbs as i see fit.

I dont have the best appetite. so i dont follow a strict diet in the offseason & really focus on eating a variety of foods. as long as i get my base of protein then am fine. Base usually coming from 2kg chicken & 10 eggs. Anything else is bonus.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh ok. so you dont eat like every 2 hours? or 3? its more like, i feel like eating so now ill eat?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> oh ok. so you dont eat like every 2 hours? or 3? its more like, i feel like eating so now ill eat?


i eat 6-9 meals a day. So every 2.5- 3 hours from when i wake. some days not so strict but thats what i usually aim for depending on my appetite that day. i guess when it comes to precontest i'll be 110% on course. alittle more flexible when am not competiting. But at the moment i really need to put some mass so ive been quite strict


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ABOBO said:


> That is actually the room in its cleanest state. Student Life!!! :rockon:


Oh man, I can tell there is no chick in your life eh?

They love to clean.......lol

I do know what you mean, I had a car that had so much crap in it no chicks would ride in it....lol


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

You can say that again.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

abobo,

how ya doing mate? i competed at the same show as you, the gravesend classic back in 05 i remember you there i think there was 3 in your class if i remember right??

You was a big lump mate back then. mate Are you seriously saying you are a natty??

I have not read the whole thread but from what i have skimmed over this seems to be what is being said..


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

haha.. gravesend classic 2005. That was were it all begun. I never looked back since then. Troy Brown won that show. He was amazing. i think a guy called Darren biggs was second.

Yeh. I did say that i was natural. Im competing next year and about to go on a bulk phase so see if it still holds true.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, I can tell there is no chick in your life eh?
> 
> They love to clean.......lol
> 
> I do know what you mean, I had a car that had so much crap in it no chicks would ride in it....lol


Thats what they told you

nothing to do with the "oh we seem to have run out of gas" line then

Just read the thread from start, awesome mate, love the fact you don't have to watch your diet yet, I wish:tongue:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How are you doing abobo ?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi NathanLowe. How are you doing. Happy newyear.

Just getting back into training after the christmas break. took some time off to refocus.

Bodyweight dropped to 224lbs.

Back on a bulk diet and il be posting pictures and training.etc. regularly. thanks guys

my daily food intake is:

1.7kg Chicken

500-1kg Mince meat

500g-1kg Rice or Pasta

1-2 Cheat meals per day.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> Hi NathanLowe. How are you doing. Happy newyear.
> 
> Just getting back into training after the christmas break. took some time off to refocus.
> 
> ...


Jesus that it alot of food.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a really fast metabolism. im still learning my body but i do know it takes that much food to make the slightest gain on my physique. I usually get it all down in 6-8 meals depending on portion size. This is my first week back on the diet.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm so jealous ..... Ecto-mesomorph by any chance?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi lloyd. I have no idea what my body type is. however i did start off very lean, skinny and long . about 10stonnes to be exact.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How are you looking compared to the pictures you uploaded a while back ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn thats alot of food lol :/ wish i had enough money to eat that much


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man you look so F***ING good  I'm 21 and i wished i looked that good. Keep working hard mate, looking sooooooooo good


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, that is alot of food, I doubt I get that much down in two days....lol

I could not afford that diet......heee heeee


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a fast metabolism must cost you a fortune!!! i can get away with half of that


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> How are you looking compared to the pictures you uploaded a while back ?


Nothing drastic. since i had a little break during christmas. but will be updating this with pics soon. thanks. have you got a log?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> a fast metabolism must cost you a fortune!!! i can get away with half of that


Not too expensive. food bill usually comes to around £50/week on average. I shop really cheap. frozen food mainly. and in bulk:cool2:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

colt24 said:


> Man you look so F***ING good  I'm 21 and i wished i looked that good. Keep working hard mate, looking sooooooooo good


Thanks mate. I'm sure you'll get there too. we are all in it for the long run.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

I plan to attend every single ukbff show this year to watch it and gain some experience & meet some of the guys on here. so anyone attending ukbff shows in 09. please pop by and say hi.


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

okay.. i decided to restart this journal again.. i took about 5 months off training and eating strict... much needed hibernation as i was feeling burned out. checked my weight today.. it was 101.4kg.. i lost just 5kg.. which was very suprising.

so my first day back.. i feel rested and ready to roll.. did legs and shoulders. still managed 200kg squats... and tuesday is back/chest and arms.

short term goal is to get to 105kg by 12th May. i will be on a mega offseason mode.where i will be eating every 2-3hours and anythings insight

i will also be attending the portsmouth show.. hopefully i can meet some of the members and buy james's dvd.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Abobo, glad your back on track...but what happend to the photo shoot you booked with me at the end of March? i sent you emails to confirm nearer the date to confirm but never responded? Unfortunetly i couldnt fill your slot so lost out on other shoots...i guess i should start taking deposits... :confused1:

Fivos


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Fivos, sorry about the shoot. i replied to your mail stating a reschedule only to find out now the mail deamon didnt manage to get it through... I will be at the portsmouth show, hopefully i can meet you and organise a reimbursement. as your running a business and dont want to come off as someone who doesnt keep his word.

Hope to see you soon mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

any new pics abobo? how long did you have off?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

My cousin won nsw overall at 73-74kg...And he def looked about 85kg even 90kg under good light.......


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> any new pics abobo? how long did you have off?


Hi Dom.. I had about 5 months off ... il take some pics within 2weeks. Will you be at the portsmouth show?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nope i wont be, im too lazy to travel from london. why did you have 5 months off? :/


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> nope i wont be, im too lazy to travel from london. why did you have 5 months off? :/


just needed to rest my mind and body. havent taking a break from it since i started 7 years ago. but am back.. didnt lose much size either.. hows it going with your progress mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah its good weight is just hovering over 17 stone lol. need to start cutting sometime sooon methinks


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

wow..17 stonnes.. thats a big weight. what is your height? any competitions lined up and are you still a junior?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

6ft1. no im nearly 23. might look into competing in bnbf or npa dont know though


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

^243.. pretty big guy... what gym do you train at in london. i used to live in the area not so long ago.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

train at gym in thornton heath if u know it


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

Training and nutrition going as planned. Growing pretty well on the donuts and chicken.. offseason has been very good to me..

Will be at the body expo on sunday.. & maybe saturday if i get the day off work..

Also arranged a training day at the Ministry with supercell.. hope to get some tips and hopefully leave with a secret or two.. 

Will take some photos this week.. and some @ the body expo in birmingham.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

have you started gear yet? or still natural so far?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

nothing changed my friend.. competing by the end of the year... so who knows..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool cool  its all good. any new pics?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

pics coming up this week... what happened to your deadlifts.. you need to bring it up..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol! nothing happened to them. ive tried it many a time and just not felt it right  i do rack pulls tho


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Subscribed Like the mro pics mate, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

^^thanks heavyweight.. will update this log this week with more pics


----------

